# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  David Tennant's new gig

## tammyy2j

Scottish actor David Tennant is heading back to school - he has signed on to play a villain in the sequel to St. Trinians.

The star has landed his first major role since quitting as the beloved Time Lord in iconic sci-fi show Dr Who last year. 

He will play evil baddie Pomfrey in the latest installment of the franchise, set in a chaotic all-girls school in Britain. 

He will be joined by Colin Firth and Rupert Everett, who both starred in the 2007 movie - alongside Girls Aloud star Sarah Harding. 

The 2007 remake, which kickstarted Bond girl Gemma Arterton's career, was a surprise hit, raking in $22 million (Â£15 million) at the British box office.

----------


## Abbie

I heard about this.

Its going to be werid him not being the doctor

----------

